# New-ish member in Citrus County



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

boatspider said:


> Been reading for probably a year. Little to add, as I am a novice in all things. Located in Inverness, which is just East of Crystal River. Favorite river is Chassahowitzka. Don't know it well. Just love being on the water. Fishing out of an old Malibu tri-hull that I push through the skinny waters.


I used to fish chaz and ozello a lot! ozello is amazing if you haven't been there yet. Got the overslot in my profile pic there. Just be careful because it gets sketchy as far as rocks go.


----------



## boatspider (May 30, 2016)

I lost the lower end on my suzuki 15 at ozello last December. I just got a motor on my boat again last week. Jack plate getting installed this weekend!


----------



## boatspider (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

boatspider said:


> I lost the lower end on my suzuki 15 at ozello last December. I just got a motor on my boat again last week. Jack plate getting installed this weekend!


Haha sounds about right. Sorry to hear though. For sure gotta run it slow a few times on low tide to know where to go. It's sweet for sight fishing though! Chaz has good spots too for sure


----------



## boatspider (May 30, 2016)

Just bought a boggy creek 16ft (old Genesis) tunnel boat for the family.


----------

